# шом (пена)



## morzh

Предыстория:

"Шом" - так у меня в семье называли пену, которая образуется на бульоне при варке, и которую снимают "шумовкой" (широкий плоский черпак с дырочками).
Я вырос, так и продолжая называть эту пену, пока не понял, что, кроме меня самого, мало кто это слово знает.

Для меня это не было чем-то странным; в конце концов, "шом" и "шумовка" казались связанными вещами.

Далее, я знаю, что по-итальянски "пена" будет "шума" (sciuma) и по-польски снимать пенку - "шумовати". Т.е. слово "шумовка" явно оттуда и пришло.
Да и английское слово "скиммер" (шумовка) - явно родственное.

Последнее - попытки мои найти это слово Гуглом оказались полностью неудачными - его ВООБЩЕ не существует.
----

Итак, вопрос: кто-нибудь знает это слово?
Если не в русском - знает ли кто-либо это слово из людей, говорящих на украинском (оба родителя мои -  с Украины)?
Ну и, если нет - может, кто знает - не Йидиш ли это?

Уж больно интересно. А то выходит, я всю жизнь пользовался словом, ккоторое, кроме как у меня в семье, никто и не знал?


----------



## Awwal12

> Итак, вопрос: кто-нибудь знает это слово?


Боюсь, что нет. У меня в семье всегда называли её просто "пеной", да и само слово я первый раз слышу только сегодня. Возможно, что-то диалектное?


----------



## estreets

Я - нет.
Вот что я нашла.


> Слово _шумовка_ – «большая ложка с частыми дырочками» – до сих пор нередко объясняют как производное от _шум, шуметь_ (кипящий суп производит шум). На самом деле _шумовка_ – заимствование из немецкого языка, в котором _*Schaum*loffel_ означает буквально ложку для пены (ср. французское _ecumier_ от _ecume_ – «пена»).


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> Я - нет.
> Вот что я нашла.
> Слово _шумовка_ – «большая ложка с частыми дырочками» – до сих пор нередко объясняют как производное от _шум, шуметь_ (кипящий суп производит шум). На самом деле _шумовка_ – заимствование из немецкого языка, в котором _*Schaum*loffel_ означает буквально ложку для пены (ср. французское _ecumier_ от _ecume_ – «пена»).



Ну, да. Ето из статьи про "народную етимологию".

А так-то "schiuma" (щюма) - итал. "пена".
Кстати, родное слово "scum" - оттуда же, и етимология итал. слова тоже - старогерманск. "scum". 
"I am the scum of the Earth, scum of the Earth!".

Приятная ассоциация. 

М-да. Придется вьiяснять у предков.


----------



## jazyk

> А так-то "schiuma" (щюма) - итал. "пена".


Произношение ближе скюма.


----------



## Awwal12

I don't speak Italian, although the fricative [ɕ:] (or some similar sound) seems to be really absent in Italian. Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Итак, вопрос: кто-нибудь знает это слово?
> Если не в русском - знает ли кто-либо это слово из людей, говорящих на украинском (оба родителя мои -  с Украины)?
> Ну и, если нет - может, кто знает - не Йидиш ли это?
> 
> Уж больно интересно. А то выходит, я всю жизнь пользовался словом, ккоторое, кроме как у меня в семье, никто и не знал?



Нет, Morzh, я никогда не слышала это слово, но часто езжу на Украину и знаю, что там эту пену называют "шум", а когда закипает бульон и пена начинает подниматься, говорят, что бульон "шумыть", т.е. шумит.

Итал. "schiuma" произносится "skjuma".

А уникальные слова, я думаю, есть у каждого.  Я лет до 12-13 пользовалась словом, придуманным мной в детстве. Родители, бабушки и дедушки в шутку продолжали его использовать. Какой был сюрприз (и какое разочарование ) узнать, что его не существует!


----------



## Maroseika

На идише пена שוים (швим). Так что шом не оттуда.

Upd: Оказывается, וי читается ой. Так что и вправду - шойм.


----------



## morzh

http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/dings.cg...tpro=0&query=schaum&iservice=&comment=&email=


Эврика! Нашел!

По-немецки, "schaum" - "пена". Звучит именно как "Шоом"/"Шоум".

Таки Йидиш! 

Желающим послушать - пойти по ссылке, и на слове "Schaum" нажат на значок динамика.


----------



## Awwal12

> По-немецки, "schaum" - "пена". Звучит именно как "Шоом"/"Шоум".


Пардон, но звучит это вполне себе как "шаум", по крайней мере в стандартном немецком. Множественное число - Schäume ("шойме").


----------



## morzh

Mне на слух мне явно слышно открытое "о" на полпути к "а". Или "а" на полпути к "о". Может, диалект говорящего.

Опять же, Идиш наверняка свое привнес - все ж не совсем немецкий.
Да и у Идиша несколько диалектов. Поди пойми.

Кстати, немецкое "au" в Идише часто переходило в "ой" - "баум/бойм", "ауф-ойф",  "аусгетрахт - ойсгетрахт". (да и "о-ой" есть - "гроссе - гройсе", )

Я не удивлюсь, если это вообще "Шойм".


----------



## Awwal12

> mне на слух мне явно слышно открытое "о" на полпути к "а". Или "а" на полпути к "о".


Звук "а" в немецком - среднего ряда, с тяготением к заднему. В русском - переднего ряда. Однако немецкое "а", в отличие от "о", полностью открытое и неогубленное.

P.S.: Правда, может смутить артикуляция в самом дифонтге "ау" (посередине дифтонга действительно должно получаться что-то близкое к русскому "о"). Как минимум в одном заимствованном слове "au" действительно дало "о" (Laubsäge -> лобзик).


----------



## morzh

Собственно, это - мой контраргумент Маросейке, считающему, что это все же не Йидиш.
Мне все это указывает на обратное.

PS. Маросейка, 

Я только что нашел вот что: (англо-идиш словарь), задав поиск по "foam".

foam, froth                         shoym                          ∙                          (m.)                          *שוים*

Я так и знал, что "шойм"!

http://www.yiddishdictionaryonline.com/

If interested, click on the link, choose the radiobutton "Type an English word, like* table,* to find its Yiddish equivalent." , and type in "foam".


----------



## morzh

Thanks everyone,

This discussion pointed my search in the right direction; seems like my question has been answered.

It is "Шойм", a word from Yiddish, meaning "foam/froth" that mutated into "Шом".

Couldn't've done it without your help.


----------



## Awwal12

> It is "Шойм", a word from Yiddish, meaning "foam/froth" that mutated into "Шом".


Sorry, but how "mutated"? Even if I can imagine a transition from "schaum" to "шом", I still cannot do the same for "שוים". Do you know any loanword from Yiddish that has undergone the same or similar transformation? Sound changes in loanwords aren't random, you know.


----------



## galaxy man

I have absolutely no proof for it, but I suspect that the word шам or шoм might have come straight from German. 

  Two tidbits:

  1 - When I was a kid a popular desert in Hungary was samrolni (pronounced шамрольни, with "sh" and "a", as шахаматы). Only later did I learn, that it was, in fact, a popular German delicacy, properly called: Schaumrollen. So the German Schaum was absorbed as шам at least in one Eastern-European language 

  2 - It was well known that Catherine the Great corresponded with some of the philosophers of the French Enlightenment, but I was surprised to learn later that, besides French, German was also wide spread in Russia. This is what we find in the memoirs of Giacomo Casanova, the famous Venetian, who visited the Empress in Saint Petersburg:

  I got to St. Petersburg just as the first rays of the sun began to gild the horizon. [ ... ] I got down in a fine street called the Millione. I found a couple of empty rooms, which the people of the house furnished with two beds, four chairs, and two small tables, and rented to me [ ... ]  German is the language principally spoken in St. Petersburg, and I did not speak German much better then than I do now, so I had a good deal of difficulty in making myself understood, and usually excited my auditors to laughter.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Последнее - попытки мои найти это слово Гуглом оказались полностью неудачными - его ВООБЩЕ не существует.
> ----
> 
> Уж больно интересно. А то выходит, я всю жизнь пользовался словом, ккоторое, кроме как у меня в семье, никто и не знал?



Похоже, не только Ваша семья пользуется этим словом. Вот что мне удалось для Вас найти:

http://old-cookery.livejournal.com/96103.html

http://forum.gotovim.ru/forum1/topic1637.shtml

Все-таки на Украине так говорят.


----------



## Awwal12

Спасибо, *Natalisha*.  Я, конечно, не эксперт в области этимологии, но на данный момент у меня уже есть основания предполагать в чём-то традиционную цепочку заимствований "немецкий - польский - (украинский) - русский", и в то же время пока нет оснований предполагать происхождение слова "шом" из идиша.


----------



## Ben Jamin

morzh said:


> Предыстория:
> 
> Далее, я знаю, что по-итальянски "пена" будет "шума" (sciuma) и по-польски снимать пенку - "шумовати".


 
В польском существует слово *шум *в том же значении , так может быть, слово пришло из польского языка.


----------



## morzh

Yiddish has lots of borrowed words from Slavic languages, Polish/Ukrainian mostly, as well as from Romanian, Lithuanian etc.

So in itself it is possible; however Yiddish being in essence German (as they call it, Judeo-German), would have "schaum" (converted to "шойм") there already. I am also sure that the Polish "шум" itself came from some neighboring non-Slavic language. Possibly from German too.

As to the question where my parents and other people who use it got it from, my theory is that, as Ukrainians I know and whom I asked, have no knowledge of the word, and my family being Jews coming from Ukraine, whose parents spoke Yiddish at home, and Yiddish having the word "шойм" - they got it from Yiddish, which in turn probably had it all the time, being German itself.

But I see how other people would have different ideas.


----------



## 37AB11

Здравствуйте! Через 10 лет почти нашелся еще человек, который знает это слово) У нас в семье только так и говорили - шум, в значении пены на кипящем бульоне. И я его всегда употребляла, а недавно моя подружка меня не поняла, что у меня вызвало огромное удивление. Я белоруска. При случае узнаю,  использовали ли это слово в других регионах Беларуси.


----------



## oveka

Вариант ШОМ не слышал, а ШУМ обычное и многозначное слово в украинском языке.
Шум обычный чего-нибудь, шум при кипении на поверхности, шум у молодого пива, шум при закруте течения реки, шум при подъеме дрожжей, шум у мыльной воды.


----------



## Viktoria Privalova

Присоединяюсь. У нас в семье говорили  "Шума" (слово ж.р. с ударением на А).  
Я тоже из Беларуси. Мой друг использует слово "Шум" в тех же целях, когда описывает пенку. 
Но нас таких двое...на огромное количество людей.


----------



## Ruukr

morzh said:


> "Шом" - так у меня в семье называли пену, которая образуется на бульоне при варке, и которую снимают "шумовкой" (широкий плоский черпак с дырочками).
> Я вырос, так и продолжая называть эту пену, пока не понял, что, кроме меня самого, мало кто это слово знает.
> 
> Итак, вопрос: кто-нибудь знает это слово?


 У нас это весь город (хотя не скажу за всю Одессу) называют шум, а не шом (сколько я себя помню).


----------



## agcnec

The vowel in this word is known as *u₄ in Yiddish historical linguistics. It primarily derives from Middle High German _ū._

The word שוים descends from MHG _schūm._ The standard YIVO pronunciation is [ʃojm] as in the Lithuanian dialect.

In other dialects, however, it is (was?) pronounced [ʃou̯m], [ʃoːm], [ʃom] etc.


----------



## marco_2

По-польски мы эту мясную накипь называем *szumowiny *_(шумовины)_. Есть у нас и *szumówka *(вышеупомянутая ложка с дырками). А кроме того *szumowina / szumowiny *это то же самое, что _scum _по-английски _(отродье, подонок)._


----------

